# The man with the "Anglo Toxic Bank" Truck



## Godfather (30 Sep 2010)

I hope they'll award him as irish personality of the year! 

Please garda don't treat him badly!


----------



## DerKaiser (30 Sep 2010)

I agree, who better to stand up against the utterly irresponsible way in which banks loaned massive amounts of money to idiots with no hope of repaying it than one such idiot


----------



## salaried (1 Oct 2010)

When the rest of us get angry with the incompetence, Arrogance and spin coming from Leinster house we moan about it. When he got angry he DID something about it, When he made his decision he thought it through which is more than can be said for the people on the other side of the gate on that fateful night two years ago. Joe spends hours in a garda station for a peaceful protest while TD PJ Sheehan walks away from being ****ed as a newt behind the wheel of his car and threatening a garda for having the cheek to stop him. A father of one whose crime was to at one point be self employed, Finds himself out of work, With no social welfare for 13 months and is TAX COMPLIANT bar a poxy 240 euro fine for not having a tax disc. He finds himself in mountjoy albeit for a few hours thanks to liveline, and the greedy elite that got us to WHERE WE ARE are still laughing all the way to the ....... Well done Joe mcnamarra.


----------



## Ancutza (1 Oct 2010)

Ireland needs tens of thousands more Joe McNamaras.  Good man Joe!!!

Congratulations, too, to the government of Ireland for putting the country in the position where it now runs the largest deficit in the developed world.  That is also a feat in itself!


----------



## jhegarty (1 Oct 2010)

The sad thing is he will spend more time behind bars than the people who wrecked the country.


----------



## Latrade (1 Oct 2010)

I'm confused. I thought Joe was one of those property developers bailed out by NAMA, you know those guys the socialist workers party said were getting a free ride and where's "our NAMA". So now because one crashes a truck into the Dail he's a hero of the people, the left love him? Or is it that NAMA never was bailing out developers and that was all lies?

Here's how I see it, not that anyone cares, especially not the media; legitimate protest I like. Even stunts like this, we need more of them right now. But not making a hero/martyr out of a property developer who owes Anglo over €3m. He's one of the guys we're blaming for this mess, the ones who got easy loans for their own profit and cashed in on sticking up small, overpriced, poorly built housing estates 2 hours commute from any services. 

He's not protesting for us, he's protesting because he tried to cash in on the boom, failed and now Anglo...actually make that ME AND YOU want our money back from the developers. 

Another reason a general election would be a bad idea right now, because the population are buying into any spin the media forces down their throats. This guy isn't one of us, he's not a hero, he's part of the reason we're in this mess.


----------



## VOR (1 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> He's not protesting for us, he's protesting because he tried to cash in on the boom, failed and now Anglo...actually make that ME AND YOU want our money back from the developers.



+1 I could not agree more.


----------



## Ceist Beag (1 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> He's not protesting for us, he's protesting because he tried to cash in on the boom, failed and now Anglo...actually make that ME AND YOU want our money back from the developers.
> 
> Another reason a general election would be a bad idea right now, because the population are buying into any spin the media forces down their throats. This guy isn't one of us, he's not a hero, he's part of the reason we're in this mess.



+1 Latrade.


----------



## MrMan (1 Oct 2010)

+1 again. 22 apartments and 3.5million in debt, I take it that the 22 apartments were supposed to be let and then sold again making a tidy sum, but when that didn't work he decided to protest!


----------



## Markjbloggs (1 Oct 2010)

Anyone see shades of 1916 here - a populus that initially threw rotten vegetables at the rebels later embraced them as heroes.....

Great nation, aren't we?




Latrade said:


> I'm confused. I thought Joe was one of those property developers bailed out by NAMA, you know those guys the socialist workers party said were getting a free ride and where's "our NAMA". So now because one crashes a truck into the Dail he's a hero of the people, the left love him? Or is it that NAMA never was bailing out developers and that was all lies?
> 
> Here's how I see it, not that anyone cares, especially not the media; legitimate protest I like. Even stunts like this, we need more of them right now. But not making a hero/martyr out of a property developer who owes Anglo over €3m. He's one of the guys we're blaming for this mess, the ones who got easy loans for their own profit and cashed in on sticking up small, overpriced, poorly built housing estates 2 hours commute from any services.
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKaiser (1 Oct 2010)

Ancutza said:


> Ireland needs tens of thousands more Joe McNamaras. Good man Joe!!!
> 
> Congratulations, too, to the government of Ireland for putting the country in the position where it now runs the largest deficit in the developed world. That is also a feat in itself!


 
The irony on this topic is absolutely delicious.

We do have the equivalent of 10,000 Joe McNamara's:

€3.5m not paid back to anglo * 10,000 = €35bn loss


----------



## Markjbloggs (1 Oct 2010)

Superb !!!




DerKaiser said:


> The irony on this topic is absolutely delicious.
> 
> We do have the equivalent of 10,000 Joe McNamara's:
> 
> €3.5m not paid back to anglo * 10,000 = €35bn loss


----------



## VOR (1 Oct 2010)

O me name is Joe McNamara 

from Galway town I came
In that city I will never buy again

For in it's apartment hallways
I spent many happy days
I love that town in oh so many ways

For it's there I spent Anglo's bread
and bought for me a 2-bed
I then set out to make for me a borrowed life

But all my greedy ambitions met with bitterness and hate
I soon found myself outside the Dail gate

And you scorn and call me a developer
while you look down your P45
When I think of all the money that developers did blow
We have plundered many townlands, divided many a folio
We have terrorised your people, we ruled with an iron hand.
And we brought this reign of terror to our Ireland


----------



## ninsaga (1 Oct 2010)

Jeez VOR - where did you get that - brilliant - I'll be humming that tune for the rest of the day


----------



## VOR (1 Oct 2010)

Joe McDonnell to Joe McNamara wasn't a huge leap...


----------



## PyritePete (1 Oct 2010)

fantastic VOR !!!


----------



## Sunny (1 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> I'm confused. I thought Joe was one of those property developers bailed out by NAMA, you know those guys the socialist workers party said were getting a free ride and where's "our NAMA". So now because one crashes a truck into the Dail he's a hero of the people, the left love him? Or is it that NAMA never was bailing out developers and that was all lies?
> 
> Here's how I see it, not that anyone cares, especially not the media; legitimate protest I like. Even stunts like this, we need more of them right now. But not making a hero/martyr out of a property developer who owes Anglo over €3m. He's one of the guys we're blaming for this mess, the ones who got easy loans for their own profit and cashed in on sticking up small, overpriced, poorly built housing estates 2 hours commute from any services.
> 
> ...


 
Well said Latrade. This hero of the people owes us €3.5m and then decides to damage public property that we have to pay to get fixed and then if he goes to jail (which he won't), we will have to house and feed him. 

What a hero.


----------



## Staples (1 Oct 2010)

Well at least he was mixing it up and doing something concrete.


----------



## Ancutza (1 Oct 2010)

Jeez guys I didn't see the bit that he owes us lots of money!  Why that dirty, low-down scoundrel....

If, however, it _were_ a joe soap, burnt by the goings-on of the banks, then I'd still definitely applaud his protest.


----------



## AgathaC (1 Oct 2010)

Latrade said:


> I'm confused. I thought Joe was one of those property developers bailed out by NAMA, you know those guys the socialist workers party said were getting a free ride and where's "our NAMA". So now because one crashes a truck into the Dail he's a hero of the people, the left love him? Or is it that NAMA never was bailing out developers and that was all lies?
> 
> Here's how I see it, not that anyone cares, especially not the media; legitimate protest I like. Even stunts like this, we need more of them right now. But not making a hero/martyr out of a property developer who owes Anglo over €3m..........
> 
> ...


Well said Lartrade.


----------

